# Toddler Head Tilting



## starlitjones

So I don't know if this is anything to worry about but my son has been doing this head tilt thing since he was able to hold his head up really.

He's always passed his hearing and vision tests and I can't really think of what else it could be.

It mostly started when he was in his high chair. He'd do it if he got tired of eating or was done. Now he just does it ALL the time

It's bizarre habit that I haven't seen in any other children his age. 

Has anyone else experienced this and if so was it something medical or was it just a habit like thumb sucking?


----------



## littlebear3

If its always to the same side, id be concerned about a few possible causes.Torticollis (sp) or other neck vetebrae issues that makes favoring one side more comfortable.

If its both sides, that seems more behavioral. 

My dd had torticollis resulting in a flat spot but hers was clearly one sided and not so much tilting as looking to one side when laying down. but torticollis can present with different symptoms.


----------



## bobysha

I agree with littlebear3. Maybe it is torticollis. Our son had such a problem. A course of message helped to cure this disease when he was 3 months old. Try to find a skilled massage therapist.


----------

